# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Ternyata ada yg bisa membuat ikan lebih sehat dan cantik bukan dengan hanya pakan..

## AsfenvV

Berbagi pengalaman lagi neh.

topik ini saya angkat berdasarkan penglaman pribadi, sebenarnya ini hanya simple aja, dan ternyata efeknya sangat luar biasa,..

dulu kolam saya atapnya saya gunakan, polycarbonate yg warna abu abu, dimana hanya cahaya putih yg masuk ke kolam,.setelah beberapa kali treatment pakan hasil ikan sangat memuaskan,......dan setelah hasil diskusi bersama skc, ternyata atap yg trasnfarant akan mebuat beni dan hikari menjadi lebih baik dan sempurna karena cahaya matari akan langsung ke kolam tapi air hujan akan tertahan,......dan akhirnya saya mengganti dengan atap kolam dengan polycarbonate yg transfarant ternyata memang terbukti,.hikari semangkin mengkilat dan beni ikan semangkin tebal dan ikan terlihat lebih shining,..jd kesimpulannya untuk membuat ikan lebih baik bukan hanya faktor pakan tapi ditunjang oleh environmnet juga.


salam.....

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mengenai pemakaian solar tuff atau pun twin lite , ada sis yg anti UV 
> 
> menurut beberapa pakar koi justru memerlukan sinar UV tersebut
> 
> bagaimana pendapat suhu suhu , apakah fungsi kaca hanya sebagai penahan air hujan tetapi UV sebaiknya dipantulkan atau UV justru 
> jangan dipantulkan agar koi tetap menikmati sinar UV tersebut 
> 
> 
> 
> mohon petunjuknya , tq


nah ini menarikkk... duduk juga menyimak, stau aku sih diperlukan UV nya karena mike snaden aja di indoor bela belain pake lampu metal halide...

kalau saya boleh mengambil kesimpulan sih sebenrnya gak usah yg UV tapi airnya harus tetep dingin , bgt yg aku denger sih... 

just ikut nyumbang saran / pendapat... cmiiw... thx

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## @bursakoiku

> menurut saya, emang bisa polycarbonat uv menahan panas ? di kolam saya pake yg transparant dan anti uv juga tetep aja jam 12 panas dan suhu waktu siang naik 27, nah kalo malam jd 26 dehhhh...  
> 
> sejak dikasih kipas angin 2 unit yg 18 inch baru siang stabil di 26 dan kadang2 malam atau abis ujan dapet di 24-25...
> 
> matahari emang perlu tapi seperti om iwan bilang , jangan berlebih juga , kasian kalau terlampau terik, mobil aja pake V kool kalau lg panansnya menyengat tetep aja panas masuk ke dalam mobil kita... cmiiw... hehehe



Om Dony, kalo membaca info yang ditulis sepertinya lonjakan suhu air di kolam nya Om range bisa bikin stress para koi tuh,  dari 24 atau 26 sampai naik turun 2 derajat, toleransi lonjakan nya kalo bisa diatur jangan lebih dari 1 atau 1,5 derajat, menjaga KOI tetep nyaman, tidak stess jadi tidak gampang sakit, ini masukan yang pernah saya terima Om, thanks

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Sebenarnya banyak hal yg membuat ikan lebih cantik selain pakan,...ada beberapa yg bisa sangat mendukung sekali, contohnya Chiller, vegie filter, atap, kipas angin , bakkishower dll,.dan semua ini di absorb 

berdasarkan pegalaman masing masing,.....


apapun idea nya silakan dilanjut, tidak ada batasan dalam thread ini .....


silakan dilanjut.....

salam.....

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

